# New to IM not new to training



## jmoney8659 (Oct 25, 2015)

I have been training on and off for 2-3 years following programs such as the Arnold blueprint to mass, cut and jay cutler cutting routines. I am 6'3 260lbs and 25% bodyfat. I have ran finaflex 1 andro in the past. I am trying to cut this stubborn stomach fat off. I don't know if a cycle would be a good idea with my current body composition. I am open to any advice. I struggle with the nutrition aspect due to having a newborn and also working night shift. I deliver so I am constantly moving with little to no time to stop and eat.


----------



## brazey (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome.... sounds like you already know what to do. Hit the Nutrition section for advice.


----------



## SUKS2BU (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome....... I know for me I had to get the weight off first.  Eating low carb and lots of cardio until I slimmed down.


----------



## Riles (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## XxBigTimexX (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome to IMF, if you have any questions, just ask


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome to the forum bro


----------

